# Radon 2011er Serie



## uebertreibear (10. Januar 2012)

Hi, und zwar wollte ich mir ein Fahrrad kaufen, habe das Geld dafür aber wahrscheinlich leider erst Anfang Februar. Gegen Ende 2011 konnte man ja die 2011er Fahrräder zu Schnäppchen-Preisen ergattern. So hab ich mich zum  Beispiel für das Team 6.0 Modell Interessiert. Leider, gibts die ja aber jetzt nicht mehr  Zu mindestens nicht im bike-discount.de Shop. Kennt ihr einen Shop wo es die Modelle noch gibt? Oder kennt ihr jemanden, der vielleicht auch ein gebrauchtes verkauft? Ich komme aus Leipzig.

 Vielleicht kennt ihr ja auch ne gute Alternative, ich kenne mich nur wenig mit MTB's aus. Das Fahrrad soll max. 650 kosten, bin ein Einsteiger und fahre viel in der Stadt, dort aber viel auf, ich sag mal "hügeligen" Straßen, ab und zu auch in leichtem Gelände. Mir kommts vor allem auf gute Qualität zum guten Preis an bzw. auf zuverlässige Komponenten.

Freue mich über jede Antwort. 
MfG


----------



## silverdiver (11. Januar 2012)

Hast du hier schon mal den Marktplatz durchstöbert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uebertreibear (11. Januar 2012)

Nein, aber das werde ich jetzt mal machen.


----------



## Andcream (11. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht hilft auch einfach mal bei H&S anrufen und die fragen....


----------



## ElRatto (18. Januar 2012)

Ich war erst letztes WE im Radonshop in Bonn und da standen noch diverse Team 6 in verschiedenen Größen rum. Also der Weg dürfte sich u.U. für dich lohnen. Kommt halt drauf an, woher du kommst.


----------



## Wiepjes (18. Januar 2012)

Kauf das 7.0 das ist immer mal wieder im Tagangebot für 699,- gewesen.


----------



## uebertreibear (18. Januar 2012)

Ja, hab ich letztens gesehen, aber leider nicht zugeschnappt. Wenn es nochmal 699,- kostet hol ichs mir aber, der Preis ist unschlagbar! Hoffentlich gibts das Angebot nochmal.


----------



## internetsurfer (29. Januar 2012)

Heute als Tagesangebot: ZR Team 7.0 (2011) in schwarz für 749,-


----------



## internetsurfer (2. Februar 2012)

Heute gibts das weiße Team 7.0 für 749Euro. Meine Kollege musste erstmal zuschlagen. Jetzt haben wir im Freundeskreis schon 4 Radonfahrer


----------

